# Fly Control



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Last year I did not do any type of fly control and it cost me. This year I want to do something.

What do you guys use for fly control?

I see that one can use tags in the ear, or something that is put in those mineral tubs, what works the best?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We us ClariFly in the feed feed to the young stock . Everything gets a pour-on called Cylence.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I think a combination of tags and mineral with an IGR would work the best. My only problem with tags is they're supposed to be removed once the fly season is over which for me would mean catching every calf in the head gate to remove the tag.

I'm also in the same boat of not doing anything for fly control. I've wanted to get rubs or use those bullet rubs on the mineral feeders.

This is the style of oiler I've been thinking of trying.

https://pioneercouplercattleoiler.ca/#ourproducts


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Altosid Fly Stop IGR in my loose mineral. I feed IGR in conjunction with ear tags. As you know, bugs thrive in the south. Ear tags I alternate the active ingredient, organophosphate and pyrethroid. I've used Phython, Corathon, XP-820. While it doesn't completely eradicate flies, there is a huge reduction. Need to start the IGR ahead of warm up and stay on top of it.

Face flies are virtually non existent and a few on the back. If there's a spike in population I use an appropriate pour on or rub. If somebody has something that works on horseflies let me know. They are my biggest pest.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've had good luck with those walk under tube like rubs you can get at farm and fleet. Takes a while to fill them but the cows learn to use them and actually walk over to it to use it. What about those raybon blocks? Don't know if that's spelled correctly or not but I'd like to try those this year.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Every other year I use this (the plus is you get to shoot a paint ball gun ).

https://www.agrilabs.com/vetgun

It's quick and seems like within 5-6 hours, face flies are non-existent. Usually, only use (shoot em), 2 -3 times a summer.

Larry


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I am going back to the fly mineral by Nutrina. I reckon it uses IRG, never looked at the tag. I call it "cow candy" because the cows pig out and it gets expensive. I used it two years ago and had great success. I was spending $50 a week on it. Later on the sales rep told me once I had fed it a month that I could cut it 50/50 with mineral salt. That helped on the cost. I also have some rubs I put up during the summer. I put them on the entrance to the catch pen for my convenience. The cows learned to go out of their way to use the rubs.

Last year I tried the Long Range dewormer. A friend had used it and I noticed no flies. I did not see the same results. I can buy the mineral for about what I spent on Long Range dewormer.


----------

